# Gaggia classic or Silvia Rancilio



## lucky (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi there

I want to buy a half decent machine that makes smooth espresso with a decent head of crema.

Gaggia classic is currently £238, Silvia is £355 - is it worth paying the extra for the Silvia - my main concern is that I've read somewhere it takes over half an hour to heat up and be ready to use - is that right?

Which one to choose in your opinion?

Many thanks


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Both take about a half hour to heat up. Would you buy second hand?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The one that gives you the most money to spend on a decent grinder


----------



## lucky (Oct 18, 2016)

no im looking at a new one



GCGlasgow said:


> Both take about a half hour to heat up. Would you buy second hand?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Why?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the 2015 classic takes 10mins to heat up - especially if you warm the cup and portafilter in hot water. - I own both the 2015 and the earlier version, both make great coffee - I haven't seen a review of the new silva yet.

you can get a good as new gaggia for £150 - remember you will need to spend around 150- 200 on a good grinder

cheers Jim


----------



## sjm85 (Sep 9, 2016)

got my gaggia classic from gaggiamanualservice, refurbed 2nd hand and it works brilliantly. there's just something great about giving something a second lease of life. and as mentioned above, my main issue now is getting a decent grinder...


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> The one that gives you the most money to spend on a decent grinder


What he said


----------



## mfsl (Jun 22, 2016)

Silvia+Porlex is great combo!


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> the 2015 classic takes 10mins to heat up - especially if you warm the cup and portafilter in hot water. - I own both the 2015 and the earlier version, both make great coffee


Does the 2015 version heat up quicker than the older one? previous post said the Classic takes 1/2hr, so maybe that's the older version?


----------



## dalex (Nov 29, 2016)

Was thinking of a Gaggia in the near future myself, is second hand the way to go if its been serviced ?

cheers

Dave


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

dalex said:


> Was thinking of a Gaggia in the near future myself, is second hand the way to go if its been serviced ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


Definitely. If you buy from the forum you are likely to know it's been well looked after, probably upgraded over the original. If you buy on eBay/gumtree etc you are taking more of a risk, especially if it's been unloved/ in a hardwater area.

They are mostly pretty fixable, but the price between a forum one and a potentially needing work one isn't massive.


----------



## dalex (Nov 29, 2016)

Does this gaggiamanualservice sell serviced machines or just service used machines ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

slamm said:


> Does the 2015 version heat up quicker than the older one? previous post said the Classic takes 1/2hr, so maybe that's the older version?[/
> 
> Yes a bit quicker


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

I think its misleading to say it takes half an hour to heat up, it takes mine a couple of minutes max to for the light to come on saying its up to temperature. I think what the posters are saying if for you to get a consistent temperature it may take half an hour. Personally I don't have a half an hour in the morning to wait before I make my coffee and can my Gaggia make a decent coffee quickly, but that's my opinion others may disagree.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the group won't be up to temp in two minutes which will give you cooler (sour shots)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

tommyp215 said:


> I think its misleading to say it takes half an hour to heat up, it takes mine a couple of minutes max to for the light to come on saying its up to temperature. I think what the posters are saying if for you to get a consistent temperature it may take half an hour. Personally I don't have a half an hour in the morning to wait before I make my coffee and can my Gaggia make a decent coffee quickly, but that's my opinion others may disagree.


You can do it in 20 mins if you flush a few shots through, it's a faff though.

I used to leave mine 30 mins.

You could get a timer?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh get a WeMo plug, 20-30 mins for the temp to get stable.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Exactly the reason why I got a lever machine as it heats up in 5-10 mins as I don't too don't have the time in the morning waiting for it to heat up plus it pleases the kitchen noise police!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yep, it doesn't taste good for the first 20 mins or so, even if you run water through.

I tend to switch it on before I go in the shower, then once I'm dressed & kids fed it's ready.


----------

